# Boosting the flavor of my Fresh Fig Wine



## crazcudler (Jan 19, 2014)

I made a Fresh Fig wine recipe using this recipe

http://www.defalcos.com/tutorials/99-fig-wine-recipe.html

Fig Wine Recipe

FIG WINE

MINIMUM EQUIPMENT:
Large food grade-quality plastic or earthenware crock (primary fermenter)
1 or more clean narrow-neck glass jugs (secondary fermenters)
Fermentation locks for each secondary fermenter
Plastic syphon tubing
5 "fifth" (750 ml.) wine bottles and corks for each gallon to be made
Large plastic sheet or cover for primary fermenter
Sodium metabisulfite to sanitiize equipment and bottles

Ingredients (for one gallon
2 1/2 lbs. Figs
2 1/4 lbs. Sugar (or S.G. 1.090 - 1.095)
1 Gallon water
1/2 tsp. Super Ferment Yeast Nutrient
1 1/2 tsp. Acid Blend (or acid to .65% )
1 Campden Tablet (crushed )
5 drops Liquid Pectic Enzyme or 1/2 tsp. Pectic Enzyme Powder
Wine Yeast (try Cote des Blancs or Lalvin 71B-1122)

Sanitize all equipment with a solution of sodium metabisulfite before proceeding (1 tsp. per pint water/2 oz. per gallon).

1. Use only sound ripe fruit. Mash fruit, including skins. Add all ingredients except yeast and pectic enzyme in a primary fermenter. Add hot water and stir to dissolve ingredients.
2. Cover, and when cool (70-75° F), add the pectic enzyme. During the first 24 hours it is important to stir the must 3 - 4 times to purge the SO2 from the must. Otherwise, your yeast will not "kick off!"
3. The next day rehydrate yeast by sprinkling onto 1/2 cup lukewarm water in a sanitized glass/jar. Cover with plastic wrap. After 15 minutes, pour onto surface of must.
4. Stir several times every day to push pulp "cap" under surface. After 5 - 6 days of fermentation, strain pulp and syphon into secondary fermenter. Attach the fermentation lock.
5. Rack in three weeks and again once a month for three months. Bottle when fermentation has ceased and wine is clear. *

*Wine may be sweetened to taste before bottling. Forty-eight hours prior to bottling, add 1/2 tsp. stabilizer (potassium sorbate) and 1/2 campden tablet per gallon to prevent re-fermentation. Then sweeten to taste with a simple syrup consisting of 1 part boiling water and 2 parts sugar (fructose works best).



I have racked it 3 times about every 5 weeks and there really isn't a lot of flavor. I have looked at other recipes since I have realized most of them call for 2x's the amount of figs. How can I boost the flavor? Thanks, 


Donna


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 19, 2014)

I made my first fig wine this spring...50 lbs for 5 gallons, and it was excellent. started with 4 ended up with about 3....tons and tons of lees.


----------



## crazcudler (Jan 19, 2014)

I bet that tasted good, mine smells good


----------



## crazcudler (Jan 19, 2014)

I definitely did not use enough ...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 19, 2014)

It was good. I am lining up suppliers of fresh figs for this years crop..I thought it was excellent wine.
Fresh fig wine is very rare....Not a lot of makers out there.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, I think you definitely needed a lot more fruit in there.

Most people around here use anywhere from 5 to 10 lbs of fresh fruit per gallon of wine.

Can you find any fig preserves or jelly? Maybe find a jelly wine recipe and use fig jelly then mix the resulting wine with your first batch?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 20, 2014)

It would be hard to add flavor to fig..after thinking about my own.
You would have to get about 4 lbs of fig prserves, add to a pot, along with about 1/2 cup water and cook down for about 20 minutes, strain the perserves to get out all the particles, let cool.
add to your wine and stir in....if the abv is way down, you could back flavor with vodka to get it back up.


----------



## crazcudler (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you, walmart has fig preserves I will try that


----------



## crazcudler (Jan 20, 2014)

I do have about 10lbs of figs in my freezer and will have access to a lot more this summer so my next batch will have plenty!  figs grow well in the Southern AL climate


----------



## crazcudler (Feb 14, 2014)

So I got some dried figs and I am going to soak them in Vodka, how many cups should I use for a gal of wine?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

